# You know you are getting old when.....



## Andy Dukes (Oct 9, 2016)

You throw away the last of the Frito bag, then open a can of chili, remember the Frito bag, dig through the trash to find the bag so you can sprinkle the Frito crumbs into the chili.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 9, 2016)

You go to an industry trade show and all the old people are your old colleagues.


----------



## younothat (Oct 9, 2016)

#1 sign "Everything hurts and what doesn't hurt doesn't work"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2016)

you look like this.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You throw away the last of the Frito bag, then open a can of chili, remember the Frito bag, dig through the trash to find the bag so you can sprinkle the Frito crumbs into the chili.


Perhaps old or maybe homeless......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps old or maybe homeless......


Asshole *BUMP*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Asshole *BUMP*


No thanks, ask your doppelganger...


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Asshole *BUMP*


*That's kinda sick .....Keep those thoughts to yourself.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Just another delusional, wannabe conservative, nutter  . . .

Michael Rotondo, the 30-year-old man who was court-ordered to move out of his parents’ home, spoke with Brooke Baldwin of CNN on Wednesday ― and their chat went way off the rails.

Toward the end of the interview, Baldwin told Rotondo that many people reacted to his story by saying millennials are entitled, and asked him what he thought of that criticism.

“I would say that I’m really not a member of that demographic,” Rotondo said. “I’m a very conservative person. The millennials that they are speaking to are very liberal in their ideology...”

“But you’re 30, so technically, I think you are part of the millennial generation,” Baldwin replied.

“You’re right ... but when people speak to the millennials and their general nature as a millennial, they speak to more liberal leanings, in my opinion. Do you disagree?”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another delusional, wannabe conservative, nutter  . . .
> 
> Michael Rotondo, the 30-year-old man who was court-ordered to move out of his parents’ home, spoke with Brooke Baldwin of CNN on Wednesday ― and their chat went way off the rails.
> 
> ...


Yeah, its really conservative for your parents to need a court order to get you out of the basement.
Tee another one up, snowflake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, its really conservative for your parents to need a court order to get you out of the basement.
> Tee another one up, snowflake.


I see you missed it, you are slipping . . . slipping into the same rut nono and lil' joe inhabit, good luck down there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, its really conservative for your parents to need a court order to get you out of the basement.
> Tee another one up, snowflake.


That guy is conservative just like E-READER is conservative.


----------

